# Scroll saw projects



## JS5140 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey guys, New user here, and im looking for some inspiration on scroll saw projects. I LOVE doing the fine detail on pierce cuts, and I like to do really intricate designs too. I cant wait to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Post some pictures of your work. I've done a few pieces, but don't want to be shown up!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## JS5140 (Jun 29, 2014)

captainawesome said:


> Post some pictures of your work. I've done a few pieces, but don't want to be shown up!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


http://imgur.com/a/4OEoq Here is an album of my current project!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wouldn't happen to have a copy of that template, wouldja mate? That's pretty awesome, I kinda want to make one


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Free project plans by email - some are pretty intricate.


http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## JS5140 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sure would, Pm me


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Kenbo those are amazing
Edit- how long did it take you to do those?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jbwhitford said:


> Kenbo those are amazing
> Edit- how long did it take you to do those?


I'm going by memory here, but I think they were something like 18+ hours each.
Thanks for the kinds words.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I'm going by memory here, but I think they were something like 18+ hours each. Thanks for the kinds words.


Kenbo your work is very inspiring. I show all my woodworking friends your model vehicles. We are all amazed.


----------



## run91 (Nov 5, 2009)

*ScrollSaw*

I enjoy doing these. 1/8" birch plywood painted flat black.:shifty:


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 97370
> 
> 
> View attachment 97371


You gotta be kidding me! How the Hell does the wood even stays in place and does not break into tiny little pieces?

Absolutely fantastic beyond-words work Kenbo!!!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Some of mine:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

A couple more


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

You guys do insane work - great quality from you all - geez, to aspire to do half as good a job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Scinzon said:


> You gotta be kidding me! How the Hell does the wood even stays in place and does not break into tiny little pieces?
> 
> Absolutely fantastic beyond-words work Kenbo!!!


Thanks. It's a challenge for sure. Some of the wood is so thin, that you can blow on it and it will move. Scary sometimes while cutting it.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

new2woodwrk said:


> You guys do insane work - great quality from you all - geez, to aspire to do half as good a job.


I am not in Kenbo's league...yet LOL.....The thing I found out is to plan your work an your cuts ahead of time. That way when you have lots of fine cuts you don't destroy yout work. When I did the Indian woman with baby I was putting painters tape on the back as I went to keep the places I alreaday cut in place.

Also, if you feel tired or that you might screw up. Turn of the saw and walk away for awhile.

Patience and planning.....:icon_smile:


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

mengtian said:


> I am not in Kenbo's league...yet LOL.....The thing I found out is to plan your work an your cuts ahead of time. That way when you have lots of fine cuts you don't destroy yout work. When I did the Indian woman with baby I was putting painters tape on the back as I went to keep the places I alreaday cut in place.
> 
> Also, if you feel tired or that you might screw up. Turn of the saw and walk away for awhile.
> 
> Patience and planning.....:icon_smile:


It seems to require a degree of artistic ability of which I have none  - even so, thanks to you all for sharing your creations - very impressive


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

new2woodwrk said:


> It seems to require a degree of artistic ability of which I have none  - even so, thanks to you all for sharing your creations - very impressive


If you are a sentient being you do have at least some artistic creativity in you. The point is totrain your mind to "cultivate" ideas but there are many things that effect creativity, especially state of mind.

Scroll Sawing and Woodworking are not really "hard" it just takes practice and patience and requires a state of mind that allows the creativity to flow out of you. And you also need the right tools.



Kenbo said:


> Thanks. It's a challenge for sure. Some of the wood is so thin, that you can blow on it and it will move. Scary sometimes while cutting it.


I guess that this is when having a Scroll Saw with low vibration, controllable speed starting from 400RPM, pin-less blades, tool-free blade change and all the other cool features really pays off. 

I will most probably go right to the Excalibur if I ever buy a Scroll Saw because it has the beast features so far, and because the DW788 is not available in Europe.


----------



## John3075 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Even a cheap saw can do some amazing things. I keep my craftsman 16" at about 1/3 of its top speed and can do detailed work. Just takes practise, some times lots of it. I would love to upgrade as my saw keeps falling apart (stripped out tensioner 2 days ago.) But I'll keep fixing it and keep scrolling until I can get better.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll toss in a few, as well.

These have some carving as well as scroll work - 

I didn't build the cabinet, only the panels with the scroll work.


----------

